# Pudelpointer



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

I just ran into this breed and was wondering if any other have hunted with the dog. I currently run a pointing lab for upland game ducks etc. It looks like a good durable dog.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have one- couldn't be more pleased. He will only be 10 months on the 6th , Extremely intelligent dog , almost too smart for his own good but picks up stuff faster than my lab did and I thought my lab was a good dog. I don't think or maybe hope he won't get much bigger- no fat but 85#. I have nothing but good things to say about him. The only thing that I have noticed is that he can not handle heat like my lab can. He is a cool to cold weather dog. 
If you go down a couple of threads to " I found my dog" That's him- not good pictures- posted more as a joke. Good dog around the home. PM me if you want any more elaboration.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've hunted behind them before, really good dogs. However they can be pricey and I dont think the difference can be worth it at times.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They can be pricey- I waited for years and was able to get one very reasonable- As far as versatality- well that's what they are- I'm know DNA is the same as that Other dog.  
As far as a personality- I've seen a Chessie that compares with him but no other dogs I have had or been around has. Just something enjoyable to be around. He's definetly more than just a hunter in our house.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Check out Cedarwood kennels http://cedarwoodgundogs.com/ I don't own one but they are very nice dogs..


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's where the parents of my dog were from---- he did pretty well today. Pointed 2 grouse and jumped 3. Found the 4 shot , with one he had to track down because I winged it. Long hike and he was a **** good hunting buddy for 10 1/2 months old. Gunnar will clipped next year- quite a process you have to go thru to breed him right and that's not why I got him.


----------

